
Apple rejects Down Dog's latest update for refusing auto-charge after trial ends - rydre
https://twitter.com/downdogapp/status/1278048862746234883
======
wildredkraut
In other words, Apple is forcing developers to fool customers, to get their
subscription sales %. Mafia 2.0

